# Jmo is riding the Zlab tren train.



## jmorrison (Aug 1, 2011)

Started my cycle this morning, and wanted to keep a log/review for this gear for the folks here at the site.  I have always been a big supporter of Naps, but with the shipping issues they are having, I went with Uncle Z.

My cycle will be as follows:

Week 1-4

Test C @ 500mg per week
Tren E @ 300mg per week
Dbol 40mg ED

Week 5-10

Test C @ 600mg per week
Tren E @ 300mg per week

Week 10-16

Test C @ 700mg per week

Aromasin for AI, and Clomid on hand for PCT

Mt stats are:
Ht: 6'0
Weight: 225
BF: 17% (yeah yeah I know.  Blow me)
3rd cycle


I won't go into details, but I will start by saying that the TA was very good, and the packaging was professional.  The vials look good, and you can tell that care is involved in the entire product appearance.







First draw went well, and had zero site injection pain.  No burning at all.  

I will update every few days.


----------



## S_walker (Aug 1, 2011)

Subscribed! good luck Jmo!


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2011)

good luck bro


----------



## aja44 (Aug 1, 2011)

Going to watch this cycle.  By the way, you running Test C or Test E???


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 1, 2011)

Ah hell, sorry, it is "E", could a mod edit that?  I can't change it now.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 1, 2011)

Subscribed.  I just started my first tren run too, but I'm running it w test and EQ.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a cycle going at z post it in his thread!


----------



## Pitbull44 (Aug 1, 2011)

Happy Growing bro!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 1, 2011)

Hell Yeah!! Awesome brother!!


----------



## J.thom (Aug 1, 2011)

very nice, gl w/ your cycle.


----------



## ted8541 (Aug 1, 2011)

subscribed bro!  keep the updates coming!!


----------



## Rambo88 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice im stoked to hear about this my buddy is thinking of adding it next cycle n im sure ill use it sometime in the distant future


----------



## deadred (Aug 1, 2011)

subbed


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 5, 2011)

Pin #2
------------

Second pin went just as smooth as the first.  No site pain at all, with very little muscle soreness the next couple days.

This will be a short entry, as it is only day 4 so not feeling anything yet.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 5, 2011)

Awesome.  I will be following this one, and best of luck!


----------



## mountkeystone (Aug 5, 2011)

cant wait for the last couple weeks of this post! u should be real happy with the results


----------



## vannesb (Aug 5, 2011)

Will be looking for updates from you!  When I win Z contest I will be posting my stats as well! LOL


----------



## bishop22 (Aug 6, 2011)

Good choice on the source!... Z's the man.


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 6, 2011)

Good luck bro! Im gonna be going with the uncle for my first very soon


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 8, 2011)

Pin 4
------------

Still smooth as silk, with no pain.  I did hit a vein this morning, which is always exciting.  Nothing like seeing blood squirt out of you and hit the wall.

Libido is up a bit, but then again, been lifting heavy, and that always happens.  After a week on the Dbol at 30mg, still not really feeling it, so starting Wed I am bumping it to 40mg, which in the past has been about as much as I could use without heavy sides.  Usually Dbol only takes me a few days before I am raping the wife and pillaging the neighborhood, so hopefully the 40mg will bump me up bit.

No change in the mirror, and the scales show me up about a pound.

Can't fuggin wait for the Test/Tren to kick in.

Been lethargic as fuck.  Having a lot of trouble sleeping, which is odd, since the tren won't be kicking in yet.  Any ideas on that?

Training is going well.  Due to the lethargic thing, I am having trouble getting motivated to get in the gym, but once I drag my ass in there the lifts are going well.  Not really seeing too much of an increase in the poundage yet, but hell, its been a week.


----------



## scwarzenegger (Aug 8, 2011)

Im sure gonna follow this! Good luck to you bro!


----------



## suprfast (Aug 10, 2011)

I wanna watch


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 10, 2011)

Next pin isnt until tomorrow evening, but as I sit here with crippling backpumps, I feel I should stress that after bumping to 40mg yesterday, I found all those sides I was missing.  I stepped on the scales today and I am up 9lbs in 8 days.  So unless I fucked up and ate one of my kids in my sleep, it is definitely working.  My lower back is screaming at me, my muscles are fuller, and in a week by lifts have all gone up by at least 10-20lbs.  

WOO WOO!

edit:  I forgot to mention that I am starving.  I just drank a 100g protein shake, had a 5 egg omelet, and caught myself eye fucking my daughters birthday cake.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh how I've missed that humor.


----------



## scwarzenegger (Aug 10, 2011)

Really good gains all ready!


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 12, 2011)

Pin #4
---------------------

Weight is up a solid 10 lbs, and it hasn't yet been 2 weeks.  Lifts are up, feeling pretty good about this cycle.

Really fatigued and having a helluva time sleeping through the night.  I don't know if its the gear or something else, as the tren shouldn't be affecting me yet.

The fiance commented on my shoulders getting bigger last night.  And then I raped her.  Because that's what I do.  Then she made me hot wings.  I win.

What surprises me the most is how little spot injection pain there is.  I mean this stuff is really smooth.  No site pain at all.  So far, A-ok!


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 18, 2011)

Pin #5 & 6
---------------

Sorry I have been absent, the future wife bought me a new Harley from a state away, so I have been all over hells half acre this week getting it all set up, insured, stereo installed...etc etc.  She says it is because she loves me, but I think she is trying to buy a lifetimes worth of "well I DID buy you a harley".  Oh well, it's working.

Anyway, Z's Dbol is legit as can be.  Not sure what else to add to this.  I am up 15lbs of muscle fat water and awesome.  My tits are jiggly and my lower back feels abused.  I have gained so much that my shirts don't fit.  Over my chest/arms/shoulders, or over my ever growing gut.  As soon as I come off this, I will do a short cut while I am waiting on the test/tren to kick in.

As far as that goes, still not getting that "on" test feeling, but it is only midway through week 3, so meh.

Bachelor party in 2 days on Bourbon street.  If I make it back alive I will continue this thread.  If you don't see me by tuesday, just assume I am dead or abducted by a french quarter tranny.  Knowing my friends, this is an equal chance result.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 18, 2011)

jmorrison said:


> Pin #5 & 6
> ---------------
> 
> Sorry I have been absent, the future wife bought me a new Harley from a state away, so I have been all over hells half acre this week getting it all set up, insured, stereo installed...etc etc.  She says it is because she loves me, but I think she is trying to buy a lifetimes worth of "well I DID buy you a harley".  Oh well, it's working.
> ...



I have to agree Z's Dbol is legit, weight increases are almost immediate, really is great!


Once your Tren and Test kicks in youll be feeling like the hulk!


----------



## dav1dg90 (Aug 18, 2011)

Good luck bro!!! I will be following along and congrats on the gains my dude!!! Z's gear is spot on, im sure you will love this cycle. Just wait for the Tren to kick in and then watch the fuck out lol!!!


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 19, 2011)

Just an update, absolutely cannot sleep, and keep waking up sweating.  Good signs for 3 weeks in!

On the downside, I have developed a fairly nasty itchy rash all over my legs/butt.  It comes and goes, and almost looks like poison ivy, except that it goes away and then comes back.  I have done a little reading on it, and apparently Tren can cause a mild allergic reaction in some people causing this.  Bendryl seems to be recommended until after cycle.  Anyone here have any experience with this?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't know why Benadryl (Diphenhydramine HCL) would be recommended until after the cycle? It's an antihistamine with some major anticholinergic effects such as dry mouth, blurry vision, urinary retention, increased heart rate, etc.

If need be, look into the topical form of benadryl and just apply a small amount. The drug has been around for a hell of a long time and it is proven to work. Maybe some others can chime in here....


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 19, 2011)

I take 3 bendryl every night on a regular basis, haven't had any issues, helps me with sleep, and allergies.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Aug 19, 2011)

jmorrison said:


> Just an update, absolutely cannot sleep, and keep waking up sweating. Good signs for 3 weeks in!
> 
> On the downside, I have developed a fairly nasty itchy rash all over my legs/butt. It comes and goes, and almost looks like poison ivy, except that it goes away and then comes back. I have done a little reading on it, and apparently Tren can cause a mild allergic reaction in some people causing this. Bendryl seems to be recommended until after cycle. Anyone here have any experience with this?


 
LOL You have to love Tren lol!!!!


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 22, 2011)

Pin 7 & bachelor party
------------------------

Pins are still going great, size is noticeable, although I have gained a lot of fat too through this dbol kicker.  Definitely ready to run a cut.  

Had my bachelor party this past weekend in NOLA, and had a friggin blast.  That high pitched ringing that you heard saturday night was my liver crying for mercy.  I don't know how much I drank, but I know it rhymed with "too fucking much".

Also had my first experience with tren inspired anger and dbol fatigue.  Some kids (18-21ish) were chucking beer bottles from their balcony, and one smacked my old army buddy in the head.  Instead of apologizing, they just talked a LOT of shit.  Now keep in mind, I have seen this guy pull the trigger on many occasions.  Good dude...just not exactly the Mother Theresa type you know?  He took it well, but I apparently, and I say apparently because I only remember flashes, went up through the bar they were at, with one of my buddies buying a pizza (I know right?) from the bartender to keep him from calling the cops, found the balcony and skull fucked this kid.  

I remember being that age and making poor decisions, but seriously, there were 9 of us, the smallest of whom was 200ish lbs, and most of whom come from combat MOS military.  This wasn't this kids smartest move.  Anyway, I don't really remember the whole thing, but I do remember thinking to myself as I was holding him down and hitting him "man I hope he is done, because I am tired."

Then, in what can only be described as a fit of awesome, the one guy we had with us who is a bonafide accountant type, who has never even raised his voice before, flew off the deep end, knocked down one of the other kids, got him in a full mount and pounded on him until we pulled him off.

It was epic.

Then I puked on a hooker and almost shit my pants.  But that's another story.

Anyway, the cycle is going great and I am a happy dude.


----------



## Mkpaint (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow lol


----------



## pieguy (Aug 22, 2011)

WTF lol. Belongs in a sequel to hangover 2


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 30, 2011)

Pin 8
----------

Yesterday was my last day of the Dbol.  I gained (no shit) 22 lbs in 4 weeks.  It had gone up to 26, but for some reason I flushed a shit ton of water the other day and dropped 4 lbs.  My jeans are a little tight, but mostly through the legs, as the waist didn't change much.

I can feel the tren working.  I am not sleeping for shit, I am itchy as hell, with a pretty good rash going on with my legs, and my body temp keeps spiking.  My appetite has taken a hit in the last few days, but it has been 100+ degrees every day, and that probably has something to do with it.

Libido is way up.  Averaging 2 times a day with the old lady, and sometimes a solo act too.  For someone low on sleep that isn't too shabby!

Going to run the rest of the cycle in my PSMF micro cycles as I have in the past, and hopefully take advantage of the tren for some recomp.  I gained a decent bit of fat over the last 4 weeks, and I need to trim it some before I get married at the beginning of Oct.  

I don't know if it is the dbol, the tren, the 22lbs or a combination, but I am a sweaty lethargic fuck lol.  I get tired walking to my bike in the morning.


----------



## meow (Aug 30, 2011)

Great log! The french quarter is filled with douche bags..


----------



## dav1dg90 (Aug 30, 2011)

So I take it Z's gear is spot on!!!! That Tren is no joke I am going to try Tren-E next time and compare the difference in Ace. Keep it up bud and keep this log going my dude....


----------



## renohawj (Aug 31, 2011)

subscribed and good log.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 31, 2011)

PSMF seems to work well with tren bro


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 31, 2011)

I am loving it so far, and just now setting into week 5, so I am pretty stoked about the tren.  Getting some fairly nasty sides, but nothing I can't work with.  The lack of sleep is the worst.  I am running very low on sleep.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 31, 2011)

Drop your test dosage to 250 & see what happens ... You can bump it up again post tren ....


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 31, 2011)

tren e is my fav. not as quick acting as tren a but when it kicks in gains are non stop


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 9, 2011)

Pin 9&10
--------------

Off of the dbol now, and am running a cut until Oct 8th (wedding date).  I have lost about 7lbs since coming off the dbol, and strength took a hit, but that was to be expected.

Everything is still going really well.  Sleep is still my only issue.  I just wake up at odd times, and then can't get back to sleep.  It is taking a bit of a toll on my training, as I train in the morning, and some days I just cant get going.

Also, having some trouble with my dick going floppy during sex.  I am still super horny, and knocking it out at least twice a day, but every once in a while, right in the middle of the action, it turns into trying to beat her with a wet noodle.  Any ideas?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2011)

Like me you would have heard "always run test higher than tren"

In fact the opposite is true. Apparently there are a limited number of receptors which test gets preferential binding to. This leaves tren circulating in the system causing most of the reputed sides such tren dick.

 I flipped the dose, ran tren at 525 and test at 400  .... Boom! It's like I've been gargling cialias every morning mate.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 9, 2011)

No shit?  Thats something to think about because I upped my test dosage and it doesn't seem to be helping.  I will back it down some.


----------



## rage racing (Sep 9, 2011)

Bump for the best log ever......


----------



## duro78 (Sep 9, 2011)

gotta love uncle


----------



## duro78 (Sep 9, 2011)

was this domestic


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey sorry about the slow updates.  This getting married shit is hectic.  

I am not going to discuss where I think the source came from.  Not a good idea.

Cycle is still going well, although my training has been pure shit.  Bodyfat is still visibly decreasing, even with the halfassed diet I am on.  Sorry this got shoddy guys, I am literally spread so thin you could see through me.  I will try for a better post next week.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 28, 2011)

I was just going to post and find out where the hell you have been.

Now when you said you want post the source, were you referring to the marriage part being hectic

Sorry, couldnt resist.  Congrats again brother.


----------



## longworthb (Sep 28, 2011)

nothing helps with the tren itches except cold showers lol. i tried benedryl and it helped a little maybe but deff helped with sleep. also the topical itch creams didn't help


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas man, the benadryl isnt doing anything and I am one itchy bastard.

Thanks Suprfast, actually fairly excited about getting hitched, which is proof that tren affects your intellect.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 29, 2011)

did you ever drop your test dose down to see if that helped with the tren sides? and if so what did you drop it to?


----------



## longworthb (Sep 29, 2011)

when u itch or even pinch a little skin does it swell up or welt up like crazy? that's what happened to me and ya the itchyness is almost unbearable. everytime u itch it makes it itch even more and the cycle goes on lol. we may be a few of the people that get this cuz i don't see it talked about a lot


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 30, 2011)

Ive got these little tiny bumps, almost like poison ivy, but not dense.  Just a bump every few inches, and they itch like CRAZY.  If I scratch them it just gets worse.  I dont get welts, but if I scratch a spot without bumps I can actually make them appear.  Weird as fuck, but like you said, the cycle goes on.

I backed my test down to the same amount as the tren, and that seems to have straightened me out.  No more tren dick, although the itching hasnt changed at all.


----------

